# Romance, Riches and Restrooms by Tim Phelan - from one of our own BB members!



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

www.romancerichesrestrooms.comOur own TP 923 - Tim - has written a book!Called Romance, Riches and Restrooms, Tim takes you on his own personal journey with IBS - his experiences are all too familiar to us - especially those of you who are young fellows trying to make your way in the world. It is very entertaining and well-written and Tim relates his journey from a light-hearted perspective. The biggest thing to take away from his book, besides some good laughs at our condition, is to get medical help early on.Well done Tim! Good luck with your new book.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Tim should send us Autographed copies.I am going to have to get this book. Wish I Had it now need something to read.Congrats Tim. Way to go


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Yeah, how do we get an autographed copy???


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Email Tim and ask him! I will refer him to this thread so he sees it!


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Marilyn, I have emailed him. I hope he doesn't mind in me asking. I just didn't want to order at Amazon and then find out we could somehow get an autographed copy.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

My autographed copy is on the way!Thanks Tim!!


----------



## 19282 (Jul 19, 2005)

You're very welcome, Popp! It's my pleasure.FYI - At the risk of sounding like some incredibly pompous author...if anyone else is interested in buying a signed copy (instead of ordering through Amazon or Barnes and Noble), just send me an email and I'd be more than happy to mail one out to you. Thanks,Tim


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey Tim! Just sent you an email!I can assure you folks, that Tim is actually a pretty modest guy - for someone who just wrote a book, he has been pretty low-key about telling us!!Thanks Tim!


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Everyone needs to get this book!EXCELLENT!!!It's scary that his thoughts are the same as mine in dealing with IBS. The planning, schedules, etc. Don't want to give too much away.It's great that a man had the balls to write about such a personal problem!Well done Tim!!!


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I loved it!! So entertaining, yet so easy to relate to! I recommend anyone with IBS read it!Andrea


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Romance, Riches and RestroomsTim Phelan, iUniverse Inc., 2006 ISBN 0595385443







Tim Phelanâ€™s story is the first memoir to date about IBS that allows a user to see the painful, and at times, embarrassing truth about living with IBS.Tim's true to life recount of learning what ails his bowel is so easily identifiable for many IBS sufferers; however, Tim didn't write his memoir for just IBS sufferers. His aim was to inform everyone that there are quality of life issues that IBS sufferers face each and everyday. He engagingly plastered his very personal story on the pages of his book to raise awareness about this illness. For this, I am grateful because not many people would have the courage to do this.


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FINALLY!*A book that talks about IBS in the real world! You will definitely LAUGH. You may even cry. Mostly, you'll just plain relate to his courageous tales. If you've ever felt alone and frustrated, then you MUST read this book! It will put a smile on your face, guaranteed!


----------



## Rick_from_IBS-Life (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with Popp! Everyone needs to get this book!IBS sufferers have probably brought numerous books on the subject, or have spent many hours researching any and all information on the internet, but they will never find anything quite as good as this one! It's a gem! Written by a really modest guy, in a lively, humorous and often self-depreciating style which can make you cringe with shared sympathy and embarrassment as well as laugh, as you consider the trials of living with – and concealing IBS – as you try to get on with life.Tim Phelan is a really great guy, modest and down-to-earth, and I, along with Kev and Sian (the rest of the IBS-life team) have been fortunate enough to work with Tim recently on a new video interview about the book and his experiences with IBS. The forum rules won't allow me to post a link to the video here, so I've added a link to the "websites & services" section of the forum, where links are permitted.If you get a moment, be sure to swing-by and take a peek.CheersRick.


----------



## Kev IBS-Life (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome book!!  Kev


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great book, Tim! Not only is this a book many IBSers and those with other GI disorders will relate to, it's so humorous, I think it may be the only book on IBS so far that might interest people without IBS or a close relationship to an IBSer. In my opinion, that might be a great awareness opportunity. For those who can't or won't directly discuss their own experiences with others (or even if you can and do), get a few extra copies of Tim's book and pass them on to sympathetic friends, relatives or coworkers or even a stranger through a book swapping site, and ask them to pass the book on again if and when they're finished reading. Or donate a copy to a public library. If we IBSers aren't proactive about communicating our needs and the quality of life issues many of us face every day to people besides each other, the general public will not know and will not be able to support us. More of us need to get behind our own cause first before we can expect others in our lives to do so. This may be one more way.


----------

